# Pirate Shipwreck Pt. 2



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been working on my shipwreck the past few weeks. Decided to take the canvas "skin" off and use a thin paneling.

I added a bit more to it along with some fancy trim. Getting ready to paint in the next few days.




























Trying to finish by the middle of next week!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Fabulous!
I'd love a tutorial.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet !


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with sickntwisted - tutorial please! Sure you are busy so after Halloween would also be appreciated!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That boat is lookin' mighty fine, Dave I'm liking the fancy trim, too.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the final set up....!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice use of trim. What are the dimensions?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

Since this is more of a redo (mainly adding details), I'm not putting together a tutorial.  The original design/build is on my website: Shipwreck 2008



jdubbya said:


> Looks great! Nice use of trim. What are the dimensions?


It's about 6ft wide, 5ft tall and 8ft long. The small top section adds another 1.5ft. It comes apart in 3 main section for storage.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The mast & crow's nest was cut and assembled a week or so ago. It's apart and being painted but here is the improved version.



















Last year's mast was made out of cardboard carpet tubes that got damaged by the heavy rains. The new one is all PVC and breaks down for storage.

I'm going to use cheesecloth for the tattered sails to keep the weight & swaying down to a minimum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy in the crow's nest must have had a wee bit too much rum. He doesn't seem to realize he's nekkid


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

re: cheesecloth- burlap from the garden center might be cheaper...a bit heavier, but the wind still blows right thru it. I'm using it this year for 1st time & am very happy with how the wind doesn't catch in it. 
Looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

NOW you mention burlap ... :googly: ... I bought the creepy "fabric" (cheesecloth) about 2 weeks ago. I'm not making very large sails ... just some tattered "fabric" ones to hint at sails. 

I'll keep the burlap in mind for next year! 



debbie5 said:


> re: cheesecloth- burlap from the garden center might be cheaper...a bit heavier, but the wind still blows right thru it. I'm using it this year for 1st time & am very happy with how the wind doesn't catch in it.
> Looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The boat looks wonderful so far, can't wait to see pics of it finished!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

IMU,

Your mast and crow's nest look great! I used sheets for my sails, but I ended up having to cut "Cannon ball" holes in them so the wind could pass through without tearing down my mast!

I love your deck too....it is screaming to be made into the deck of a ship... throw the sails up there, a cannon or two, some "Skeleton crew", a board here and there and you would be good to go!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> The guy in the crow's nest must have had a wee bit too much rum. He doesn't seem to realize he's nekkid


Ahhh he was trying to get a tan before his big night under the stars and in front of the spotlight :


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you've made a lot of headway since we last saw the ship. She's looking good.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Looking good my friend, looking really good!


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo Ho, Yo Ho..ye did an awesome job on that ship!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Great props, after seeing the pirate shipwreck, I was inspired to make one myself, I hope you dont mind me borrowing the idea, mine is being made out of 1 inch foam insulation.
I plan on using my corpsed buckys as pirates.
I'll post pics as soon as it starts taking shape.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

It's looking really good!!!!! Damn, I gotta catch up!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you should share with me.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

ubacool great dispaly!!!!


----------

